# Duke Bluebeard's Castle



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to let people here know that you can hear Bartók's opera, Duke Bluebeard Castle opera for free here (a link to the BBC3)  , until 27th august. It's a great recording, and a great piece (a must for all Bartók and R. Strauss fans).


----------

